# Couple good ones 5/15



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Couple good ones this morning. Mine caught on zoom trick worm. Had to twitch it or they wouldn't bite. My buddy caught his on horny toad bouncing off bottom. All in about 4 ft of water. He had 2 nice ones.


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

nice fish guys


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Good look'en Greens!


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Nicen's...


----------

